# Pet Health:  Tumors related to vaccinations in some dogs



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2016)

Some dogs seem to have a predisposition to tumors at the site of the vaccination injection.  Not all vaccines do this.  Here is the article:

http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/cancer/c_dg_vaccine_sarcoma


----------

